# Question about BIG HORN endurance saddles



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been searching the web and can't find anything out there...
How long has the Big Horn company been around? Is every Big Horn saddle a flex tree??? I am going to try a used big horn endurance saddle (I don't know how old it is)and since I know I am getting it I have been reading a lot of reviews on the flex tree, some good, some bad.
In the specs it says "Fiberglass covered wood tree, 12" endurance style, semi-quarter horse bars."
If you have a big horn endurance saddle I would love to know your experiences, and also if you are a little heavier because I weigh just over 200 lbs and I have read you shouldn't use this saddle if you are heavy! I am starting to bum out here....


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe Bighorn has been around since the late 70'S

Not all Trees Bighorn uses are Flex. If the Saddle is older then 12 YO, then I doubt it had a Flex Tree.

The Fiberglass Covered Wood Tree was most likely made by Steele, a very respected Name.

What is the number on the Saddle?, let me know and I will call Bighorn if it is not in my books.

.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! I will send you the # as soon as I get it!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

does this help? when you go to the link, scroll down to see it.
Big Horn 117 Black Endurance Saddle 16" seat, Med Tree - eBay (item 200424880885 end time Jan-11-10 20:24:31 PST)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you planning to compete in distance riding?

I used a Big Horn on my black quarter horse. (couple thousand miles) Never had any issues with it. I did have a saddle fitter out to check the fit though. I did not want to put a single white hair on my precious boy!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

The Bighorn 117 is a 16" Seat with a Semi-QH 6.5" Gullet Steele Brand Tree in it, it is not a Flex Tree, so no worries on that part.

You should have no problems as long as it fits you Horse and you


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

So cool! Do you know when it was constructed? 
I am anxious to see how it fits him...if it doesn't fit I don't think I will have a hard time selling it  If it does fit I need to find a way to attach a oh sh!t handle!
I plan to use it for trail riding only, a couple times a week or so  we aren't very hard core!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

First off, the claim that it fit every horse they put it on can't possibly be true. The saddle has semi qh bars and IMHO there is no way in God's green earth that it would fit a draft horse, let alone some of the other horses they list.

Next, if I can see the saddle correctly, it is partially a synthetic and it's not a flex tree. If that is the case, at $276 plus shipping of $40, it is at the very top of it's value.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> First off, the claim that it fit every horse they put it on can't possibly be true. The saddle has semi qh bars and IMHO there is no way in God's green earth that it would fit a draft horse, let alone some of the other horses they list.
> 
> Next, if I can see the saddle correctly, it is partially a synthetic and it's not a flex tree. If that is the case, at $276 plus shipping of $40, it is at the very top of it's value.


Great Point 

I looked that model up and New it is about 529.00, so used at 276.00 is the high end for used.

That Saddle is only going to fit narrower high withered Horses, definitely not half of the ones the Ebayer advertised.


.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

The total came to $305 with shipping. Yes, he is high in the withers.


----------

